# posing dilemma: big difference in sizes



## Humingbird (Jun 16, 2010)

Hey all! My friends asked me to be a photographer on their wedding. He is a basketball player (6-8) and she is a tiny girl (1/3 of him)... Does anybody have ideas/techniques on how to make them look as a perfect couple :hug::despite the size differences??? Thanks!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jun 16, 2010)

Stool?  LOL 

There is nothing you can do on the actual ceremony.  But afterward you can have him lift her, or lift her while he is hugging her.  Laying down on a sofa, etc.  Youll find something!


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2010)

She's only 2'-3"?  

They obviously know they are different heights, it's not something you have to hide, but you can do any number of things to photography them on a more even footing.  I'm picturing have them both laying on the ground (or on something), that way it's not too much of a compromise of him coming down or her going up.


----------



## mwcfarms (Jun 16, 2010)

Use natural difference in ground level to make it less obvious, stairs etc. Sitting holding her, lieing down etc. Good luck and cant wait to see some pictures.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2010)

You could also have her closer to the camera and him farther back.  That is often how they shot the actors in Lord of the Rings, to make them look like small Hobbits.


----------



## KvnO (Jun 17, 2010)

I don't know if it's a huge deal (but then again, I don't do this for a living either).  

Everyone knows they're different heights, maybe you could embrace the fact?


----------



## filmshooter (Jun 19, 2010)

Try to embrace it like KvnO said. Maybe a side profile shot, them face to face, her with her hands on his chest looking up and him looking down into her eyes with his hands on her sides, get them to smile and really look like they love each other in their eyes. (Which I really hope they do since it is their wedding lol) Maybe outside near flowers or a colorful/flowering tree. That would be a really good shot, I think. However you go about it, I"m sure you will do well!


----------



## irfan (Jun 20, 2010)

Id totally have him stand on a stool just for kicks


----------

